# Living in central athens



## nigeltd (Oct 24, 2011)

I am moving to live in Athens April next year.
How are other expats finding life living in central Athens at the moment?
Do you think the quality of life (and safety) is going to deteriorate?

Please also recommend safe areas to live in central Athens.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

nigeltd said:


> I am moving to live in Athens April next year.
> How are other expats finding life living in central Athens at the moment?
> Do you think the quality of life (and safety) is going to deteriorate?
> 
> Please also recommend safe areas to live in central Athens.


Hello Nigeltd, 

I live in the center of Athens. I don't find it very dangerous, just that you should not be close to a couple of streets when they are having a strike of a demonstration. Unless you like the thrill. 

Regarding save neighborhood...I think close to the center the neighborhoods are okay. I live in a neighborhood that has not the best reputation but again, the two/three streets around me are actually save I would say. 

Other than that there is Pagrati or Zoografos, which are kind of close to the center, or Hilton (area behind the Hilton Hotel) Some corner in Ampelokipoi and Poligono. Actually there are quiet a few that you could choose from. Maybe you should just avoid Pattisia or Kipseli (around the Platia) 

Do you have a job here already? If you don't I would really think twice about coming here, because the situation is very difficult at the moment. If you do, well then I hope you will enjoy your time in Athens.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I would recommend Kolonaki - it's very central and very safe. I lived there for years - since moved up to Thrace but when I visit Athens, I still stay there and find it very safe still.


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

*living in central athens..*

My fiance and I live in Nea Smyrni and LOVE it. It is half way between the beach and Syntagma. I would highly recommend this neighborhood. It is very safe and it feels like a proper neighborhood (where people are raising families and getting to know their neighbors). 

I have also heard about a lot of young people moving to Petralona lately...seems to be the next hot spot. It is very close to the center (behind the acropolis) and is full of nice, smaller (only 3 floor) apartment buildings. Even though this means the homes are probably a bit older, it is a plus...less people coming and going in your building and a more friendly environment. Lots of bars and restaurants in the area as well.

I have also lived in Koukaki...some streets are nicer than others..but it is VERY close to the center. I would shoot for a place as close to Makrigianni as possible. The deeper you get in Koukaki the shadier it seems to get.

Good luck!


----------

